# Indoor EVIL_EYE_TRAIL



## Maui (10. Januar 2004)

In primasens finden eine Messe statt
BIKE TREND

Auzüge aus dem  orginalen text
__________________


Der 1. MTB-Club Pirmasens hat mal wieder etwas auf die Beine oder besser aufs Holz gestellt ... 

Wir haben eine halbe Halle auf der Messe BIKEtrend in Pirmasens in ein Mountain-Bike-Abenteuer verwandelt und ein Indoor EVIL-EYE-TRAIL auf einer Fläche von 500m² gebaut. Dies gab es in Deutschland noch nie...

Außer dem Trail haben wir eine Video-Ecke mit spektakulären MTB-Videos und natrülcih kommt auch der gemütliche Teil mit Snacks und Musik nicht zu kurz.

Die Messe beginnt am 06.Februar, endet am 08.Februar und ist täglich von 11-19Uhr geöffnet. Wir haben einige Show-Fahrten geplant und vielleicht möchtest du a einer der Fahrer sein?
Infos dazu unter 01797840051

Bike, Helm und Protektoren mitbringen 

www.mtb-pirmasens.de
__________________________

na dann auf gehts.

gruss MAUI


----------



## Blingfisch (11. Januar 2004)

wie siehts denn mit dir aus meijestro??
fährst du ne runde mit?
könnte man sich mal überlegen wenn die anderen nasen auch noch mitkommen, vorausgesetzt mein radel is bis dahin fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## testpilot (11. Januar 2004)

Jepp!

Hab auch die Einladung bekommen.

Denke man sollte auf jeden Fall present sein. Am besten mit dem neuen Soulrider Shirts !!!!!!

Sollten doch dann schon fertigt sein!

Man müsste mal wissen wie wahnsinnig die gebaut haben. Bin noch nie Evil Eye Trails gefahren. 
Hab nur die in Todtnau gesehen und die waren ganz schön heftig.
Also die bin ich nedd gefahren.

Aber egal wie dort bin. Unn wenn´s nur deswegen is  

Weil das geht bei de Pälzer immer.

orange greetz,

testpilot


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (12. Januar 2004)

die in todtnau gehen ja noch, aber guck dir die in bischofsmais mal an! es geht aber schon, bin sowohl in todtnau als auch in bm ein paar gefahren, aber ich denk in der palz werden die dinger nit so fies sein!

@blingfisch: du hast gelesen, dass eine helmpflicht besteht?

ich wollt aber auch hin fahren, genau wie aufs dualrace!


----------



## 1.Soulrider (13. Januar 2004)

Hi Jungs,
sorry das ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe. Der Grund war ich habe mir mal ne Auszeit genommen und ein paar Tage im Krankenhaus übernachtet.
Ok, bin jetzt wieder da geht mir zwar nicht wirklich gut aber bin da.
So, anfang Februar kommt mein 223. ich hoffe das ich es für Pirmasens zusammen habe.
Wir müssen uns alle schnellst möglich treffen. Es muß jetzt endlich was passieren.
Also macht mal Vorschläge wo und wann?

Mfg Flo


----------



## testpilot (13. Januar 2004)

Moin Jungz.

Oh je, das hört sich nicht nach einem anständigen schrack Suff an;-)
Hoffe es war nix wildes, was dich aus der Bahn geworfen hat. Mal gute Besserung meinerseits.

Mit dem Treffen würd ich ein WE vorschlagen. Da ich unter der Woche meist im Stress bin. Notfall würd ich das aber auch noch hin kriegen.

Nach PS müssen wir und ich denke Airstrike hat recht. Die Trails werden schon nicht so wahnsinnig sein. Also nichts was uns aus der Bahn werfen könnte.

1. Soulrider schau das du dein Orange fertig. Bringe gleich die Kamera mit zum ablichten. 

orangen greetz,

testpilot


----------



## Freeridedragon (14. Januar 2004)

Tach Maui du meinst doch den laden total normal!?  
Weisst du was der für Marken führt?
@flo ann mal gute Besserung!!! 
Ich hoffe mein fr northshore kommt ende Februar,bis dahin muss ich noch mit der Rostlaube fahren.
EY Felix hab mir jetzt die BIKE gekauft ist aber nix für mich dabei sind jo nur enduros,aber für de Marc.
Wir könnten ja mol wieder ne Mondtour organisiern,damit sich alle treffen.
Das Geld fürs MTB-Rider Abo überweis ich heut noch.

Servus Björn


----------



## Freeridedragon (14. Januar 2004)

Tach Maui weist du wie man bei www.skiing-mag.de sein Profil verändert weil mir is da ein Fehler unterlaufen.Servus Björn


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (1. Februar 2004)

moin, wollte euch nur nochmal zum posten anregen, is so ruhig hier im saarland forum!

cu felix


----------



## Blingfisch (1. Februar 2004)

wer kommt denn jetzt alles nach ps?

und wer fährt und fällt auch von der holzkonstruktion?

blinge


----------



## Maui (1. Februar 2004)

Blingfisch schrieb:
			
		

> wer kommt denn jetzt alles nach ps?
> 
> und wer fährt und fällt auch von der holzkonstruktion?
> 
> blinge




Hallo? das steht doch im Alertbird genau drin, und da seh ich von dir nix   

ich bin dabei aber ohne bike. mit der schiffsschaukel bringt datt nix.
muss ja auch nit jeder sein drahtesel mitschleppen. 
na dann out dich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blingfisch (1. Februar 2004)

genau???    

aha, das werd ich dann wohl übersehen haben...  
ich würd sagen wir sehen uns dann in ps...
bis denn blinge


----------



## roland.matzig (1. Februar 2004)

...dann schon `mal da seid und eure wunden vom evil-eye-ride heilen wollt, kommt ihr an den stand nr. 635 in halle 6A zu bikenatour....da gibt es dann was kühles auf die zunge.


----------



## Azonic (2. Februar 2004)

Wie sieht's nu aus ? Wann fährt ihr nach PS ? Samstag oder Sonntag ?
Frage deswegen, weil die Downhill-Junkies aus Baaaamholler auch hin wollen
und man sich ja am selben Tag dort treffen könnte/sollte. Bisserl Kulturaustausch, ihr versteht ?

P.S.: in der neuen Rider is 'n Test von meinem Favoriten: Bergwerk Gamuza...ich habs ja gleich gewußt, das isn geiles Zeuch das Bock =)
P.P.S.: immer noch keine neue Umlenkwippe...langsam wird's eng.


----------



## Maui (3. Februar 2004)

Azonic schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht's nu aus ? Wann fährt ihr nach PS ? Samstag oder Sonntag ?
> Frage deswegen, weil die Downhill-Junkies aus Baaaamholler auch hin wollen
> und man sich ja am selben Tag dort treffen könnte/sollte. Bisserl Kulturaustausch, ihr versteht ?
> 
> ...




Du hast recht das Bergwerk ist mega fett.   

Pirma: ei dau bischt mir einer, hast doch im Alertbird groß geposted das du kommst. schau nochmal in die einladung rein das steht wann(sa) wer alles kommt und wo wir uns treffen.


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (3. Februar 2004)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast recht das Bergwerk ist mega fett.


Naja fett, kommt immer drauf an gegen was der Vergleich geht.  

Ich präsentiere mein neues DH-Mofa.  
Hoffe die Bretter-Trails sind hoch genug, damit ich überhaupt was davon mitbekomme.  

Kann übrigens ein ähnliches Mole (Ausstellungsrad) für nen guten Preis beschaffen, statt NP >5000 Öre für schlappe 3000 
Klar viel Patte, aber ein echt gutes Angebot.
Bei Interesse kann ich auch ein Bild liefern.

Ansonsten bis am  Samstag vorm MC   
Tom


----------



## Maui (4. Februar 2004)

BuiltForSpeed schrieb:
			
		

> Naja fett, kommt immer drauf an gegen was der Vergleich geht.
> 
> Ich präsentiere mein neues DH-Mofa.
> Hoffe die Bretter-Trails sind hoch genug, damit ich überhaupt was davon mitbekomme.
> ...



Man Tom das is ja echt ein fettes Mofa.   
Das Bergwerk disqualifiziert sich schon über den Rahmenpreis > 2800
Jetzt kannste wohl richtig steil gehen.
wird zeit das du de vertrag ( ist feddisch und bring ich sa mit) unterschreibste und wir den ersten lizenz racer announcen können, oder so   
Ei dann bis am Samstach
 MAUI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (4. Februar 2004)

waahhh wir haben einen maulwurf unter uns!  

sehr krass, vor allem die farbe, statt knallgrün jetzt knallrot! sau gut!

na denn bis zum we!

mit dem vertrag hat de maui recht, oder willst du in zukunft der einzige ohne soulrider shirt sein?

cu felix


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (4. Februar 2004)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:
			
		

> waahhh wir haben einen maulwurf unter uns!
> 
> sehr krass, vor allem die farbe, statt knallgrün jetzt knallrot! sau gut!
> 
> ...



Hab mein Soulrider-Shirt doch schon geordert.  
Vertrach mach ich am Samstag, ganz ganz ehrlich...  

Wer ist eigentlich mit Bike am Start?
Hoffe ihr schwächelt nicht alle so wie Maui   
Oder geht da doch noch was mit der Sau?
CU


----------



## Azonic (6. Februar 2004)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast recht das Bergwerk ist mega fett.
> 
> Pirma: ei dau bischt mir einer, hast doch im Alertbird groß geposted das du kommst. schau nochmal in die einladung rein das steht wann(sa) wer alles kommt und wo wir uns treffen.



Ei Jungs, sorry komme am Samstag nun doch nicht. Wurde anderweitig belegt und umgebucht  Hätte gerne Tom's neues Klappmesser mal gesehen.
Muß mich jetzt langsam aber sicher nach was schnellem mit vieeeeel Federweg umgucken. Was mich bei dem Bergwerk wuschig macht ist das Gewicht von 18.4kg. Und da war noch nicht alles ausgereizt...wenn's nur nicht so teuer wäre.....
Naja, viel Spaß denn auf der Messe!!!


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (6. Februar 2004)

@maulwurf

ich auf jeden und ansonsten denk ich noch der ralph, der wendelin und schmeidi!


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (8. Februar 2004)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:
			
		

> @maulwurf
> 
> ich auf jeden und ansonsten denk ich noch der ralph, der wendelin und schmeidi!



Hey Felix, hast recht ,
mit Mole ist doch der Maulwurf gemeint, wieso der 5. weiss ich aber auch nicht.
Jedenfalls lässt sich mit dem Gerät sicher problemlos im Dreck wühlen...   
Und das beste, es ist trotz Indoor-Evil-Trail sogar noch ganz 
Wird Zeit dass Todtnau aufmacht


----------



## appollo (9. Februar 2004)

ja genau tom! 
ich  will auch endlich nach todtnau und mein bighit erst  mal gucken ob ich bis dahin noch was dran mache....
aber ich will auch endlich in nen bike park  

naja wie wars eigentlici in pirma.?
schreibt mal was... 

tschau max


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (9. Februar 2004)

ps war ziemlich fett!

ich fands sehr spassig, vor allem, weil nochal alle dabei waren und der trail war auch recht spassig!

apollo, mach dir vielleicht ne andere gabel dran ne dc mit 170-200mm kann nit schaden

alleh bis dann felix


----------



## Maui (9. Februar 2004)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:
			
		

> ps war ziemlich fett!
> 
> ich fands sehr spassig, vor allem, weil nochal alle dabei waren und der trail war auch recht spassig!
> 
> ...



na ja abgesehen von dem unproduktiven meeting davor wars recht goil. 
an meinem evil race talent muss ich noch arbeiten aber datt wird schon noch.
fand auch gudd das ne menge leude am start waren so rockts.

es gibt ein paar leude die was von dainese wollen. also dann meldet euch mal wer was brauch, panzer hosen egal dann machen wir ne sammelbestellung


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (9. Februar 2004)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt ein paar leude die was von dainese wollen. also dann meldet euch mal wer was brauch, panzer hosen egal dann machen wir ne sammelbestellung


Bestellspass über Schmidder?


----------



## Maui (9. Februar 2004)

BuiltForSpeed schrieb:
			
		

> Bestellspass über Schmidder?



soviel ich weiss geht da was oder hast du was anderes in der pipe?

so jetzt ist awer genuch geschafft geh jetzt mal ins hotel relaxen.

cu MAUI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blingfisch (10. Februar 2004)

dainese???

würdsch gern was mitbestellen, bin aber die nächsten beiden wochen net da, ich geh mal davon aus das ihr net solange warten wollt??

de blinge


----------



## Maui (10. Februar 2004)

Blingfisch schrieb:
			
		

> dainese???
> 
> würdsch gern was mitbestellen, bin aber die nächsten beiden wochen net da, ich geh mal davon aus das ihr net solange warten wollt??
> 
> de blinge



denk schon. frag floh ob er schonmitm schmidda geblubbert


----------



## Jobal (11. Februar 2004)

Sach an, wenn die Bestellung rausgehen soll.

so long, Jobal


----------



## Maui (11. Februar 2004)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Sach an, wenn die Bestellung rausgehen soll.
> 
> so long, Jobal



Sorry, aber das gilt nur fuer mitglieder im 
DH/DIRT/DUAL Soulrider e.V.


----------



## Jobal (11. Februar 2004)

Witzbold, denk ma scharf nach wieviele leutz aus stinkbert mit nem f7 durch de Gegend gondeln u. bei Dir uff de Schaff sin   

So long, Jobal


----------



## Maui (11. Februar 2004)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Witzbold, denk ma scharf nach wieviele leutz aus stinkbert mit nem f7 durch de Gegend gondeln u. bei Dir uff de Schaff sin
> 
> So long, Jobal



jo habs jetzt auch geschnallt


----------



## 1.Soulrider (11. Februar 2004)

Schmidda gibt schnellst möglich bescheid über die Preise und Lieferzeiten.
Die Sammelbestellung bezieht sich auf bis jetzt auf das Safety-Jacket und den DH Helm Raptor. Also wenn ich mehr weis, erstelle ich ne Umfrage Alert-Bird.

Morgen kommt mein Orange 223/IBS     
So long Flo


----------



## 1.Soulrider (11. Februar 2004)

Jo, sorry aber ihr wisst was gemeint ist.
Habe mich vielleicht nicht so klar ausgedrückt.


----------



## Maui (12. Februar 2004)

1.Soulrider schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, sorry aber ihr wisst was gemeint ist.
> Habe mich vielleicht nicht so klar ausgedrückt.




ich denke wir sollten generell mal ne liste basteln was jeder noch brauch und was der schmidda fuer uns tun kann. werden schon ein paar SJ rauspringen.
jetzt hat er noch a bissi zeit ab ostern ist da ziemlich duenne luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (12. Februar 2004)

was meint ihr, wann die nächste todtnau session ansteht?

und wann machen die parks auf?


----------



## 1.Soulrider (12. Februar 2004)

Mein 223 ist da  
Ab jetzt ist überall wo ich fahre Bikepark.
Vielleicht geht es dir mit deinem Straight 8 bald auch so, das sich der Homburg in nen Bikepark verwandelt.
so long Flo


----------



## appollo (12. Februar 2004)

jo genau felix freu mich auch schon auf de bike-park , will ml schauen was mit big-hit da zu machen is... hoffe noch auf ne neue gabel ... aber ken money!!  aber freu mich trotzdem!    

man flo du hasts gut son fettes teil geht bestimmt gut (bergab)  tja bergauf ging ja bei dir noch nie was, oda? najatrotzdem fett, fett , fett!!  

wie warn das mit homburg gemeint?? hofffe seit noch wach 

also schreibt schnell!

cu max!


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (13. Februar 2004)

wir wollen billas!

hab heut das erste teil fürs schwinn gekriegt

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/images/ringlesosdhvr_b.jpg


----------



## 1.Soulrider (13. Februar 2004)

Oh doch, vor langer, langer Zeit bin ich auch bergauf gefahren. Nur hat es dann bergab keinen Spaß gemacht. Jetzt kann ich nicht mehr bergauf fahren, aber dafür macht das bergab fahren jetzt 223 mal so viel Spaß.  
Das Big Hit ist ein Weltklasse 4gelenker und müsste 205mm haben. Das ist für dich so viel, wie wenn ich 405mm unterm Arsch hätte.
Dauert ja nicht mehr lang bis die erste Todtnau session startet. Müsste so mitte Aprill sein. Zum hochpushen können wir uns ja bis da hin noch en paar fette DVD´S im kino rein ziehen.
Dreggische Grüße Flo


----------



## appollo (13. Februar 2004)

unser Flo un bergauf das is witzig!
ei jo auch scon voll bock auf park aber ihc glaub dass das mit den DvDs keine gute idee is, mach ma lieber was in der praxis  ich mein fast alles is in da praxis besser als in der theorie, nich wahr??

haste dein bike jetz schon oder biste noch am warten, flo?

naja bis denn cu max!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

